# Help! Overly aggressive male dwarf nigerian!



## shedevil (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello!

We adopted Jack last year to be a companion to our rescue Saanan doe, who had just lost her two-year old kid (so she was alone, as they were our only two goats). The doe is spayed (she is a pet) and was very skittish when we rescued her - she was part of the survivors of a herd that was seized by the county for abuse and neglect. 

After Blanca's kid passed away (again, at the age of two, from fatty liver disease) we searched for a companion for her, and friends of ours nearly begged us to take Jack, as he was *so* social with people, and they wanted him to go somewhere that he would be loved as a pet. Jack was just barely weaned when he came to us (in fact he tried repeatedly to nurse on Blanca), and we had him castrated the following week. 

They get along really well - that is, they have, until recently - Jack has gotten more and more aggressive with Blanca (and us at times), ramming her, jumping on her, ramming us.

While I would expect this behaviour from an intact male, I'm surprised and perplexed at it in a castrated male, especially one that was castrated early on.

We love him dearly, but we love Blanca equally - and we just don't know what to do! Do any of you have any suggestions as to anything we might do to settle him down (or not do in order to avoid encouraging this aggressive behaviour?)

He is clearly very bonded to his people - he tries all the time to come in the house - when I was still married he would jump on my husband's lap when he would sit outside (husband is now ex and gone except on some weekends).

Their diet consists of alfalfa hay, and usually some carrots at night, and of course a mineral block and plenty of fresh water.

I'm giving all this information in case it provides any clues to those of you more knowledgeable about goat behaviour.

Any suggestions *very* appreciated!

Thank you!

Annie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is definately behavior that is not welcome..especially towards you! 

Are they penned in a dry lot or do they have access to pasture to browse? He may need to burn off excess energy. Also, I will suggest using a squirt gun and nail him in the face with water when he starts the behavior...since most "bad" behavior is taught or unknowingly encouraged, it's when it gets out of hand that can be troublesome...if the water doesn't work...fill the squirt gun with vinegar and aim for the eyes, it stings but will not hurt him and it may take a few times before he realizes why he got squirted.


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Unless the doe is still underweight, I'd recommend putting them both on primarily grass hay with only a small amount of alfalfa - 10-20% of their hay ration. And no grain - especially for the little man! The alfalfa is high in protein and calcium, which can increase the risk of urinary calculi. It also is very *high energy* food, as is grain. And that extra energy has to go somewhere ...

When my pet wethers get a little rambunctious with me, I say "quit" and firmly push them away with my hand, just once, and then pointedly ignore them for 10 seconds or so. That usually gets the point across. If that doesn't work (at most they get 2 chances with the push) and they continue to jump on me or bite at my clothes, I "butt" them very firmly in the ribs with my knees or even with my shin, and make sure to ignore them completely afterward for a moment or two. They get the point and quit. 

I'm also careful not to rub to vigorously on their head when I pet them, so they won't mistake my petting for an invitation to roughhouse. They usually prefer neck scritches anyway


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm wondering, even as a wether if your boy is expressing rut-like behavior. This is the time of year it begins. I brought in a stud goat several years ago - so sweet, that is, until rut season began. This guy turned Dr. Jeckyl into Mr. Hyde - I could barely get near him for fear of being rammed and he was a big boy too. When I put him in the car to return him after stud service he nearly rammed the back window and I had bruised ribs just trying to get him from point A to B.
Any goat that gives me trouble does not stay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Did this behavior start when your husband became your ex?


----------

